
Ask HN: What's the founding story of your startup? - andrewstuart
Where did the idea come from?  Who built the first version of your product? How did the founding team come together?  Did you raise money or are you bootstrapped?  If investors, how did you get the money and how much?  What pitfalls and potholes have you experienced?  What have been your greatest triumphs?
======
bad_packets
Where did the idea come from? Watching Splunk dashboards of network traffic
all day long.

Who built the first version of your product? I did while I was recovering from
major surgery.

How did the founding team come together? We joined forces to collaborate and
share our threat intelligence data.

Did you raise money or are you bootstrapped? Bootstrapped.

What have been your greatest triumphs? Seeing our work featured in the The
Wall Street Journal, The Washington Post, Forbes, Krebs on Security, and many
other major publications. And co-authoring a peer-reviewed academic research
paper, "A first look at browser-based cryptojacking."

------
rman666
Seems to me this would be a great blog or website idea if you can collect
enough stories!

